# F10 Airbag (SRS) Reset



## Akkord29 (Sep 14, 2013)

Is there an SRS reset tool for the F10? Can someone who does coding reset it remotely?

I turned my car on with the steering wheel airbag unplug to test the my steering wheel controls which were not working and it triggered the airbag (srs) light.

I've read of tools for older model BMW's but nothing specifically for the F10. I would rather not go to the dealer and be charged.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You should be able to reset it with Tool32, which is part of EDIABAS.

Tool32 => ACSM4.prg => steuergeraete_reset = reset the ACSM module

And if that doesn't work, you may need to lock ACSM:

Tool32 => ACSM4.prg => steuern_verriegelung_schreiben = control_lock_write

It can be done remotely, but it still requires you to have the software and hardware interface (ENET Cable) to car.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

You can do it in ESYS. Go to external apps and select transmitter. Click connect and then scroll down till you see clear all DTCs. Double click and your done


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dang... :wow:

When did they add this Transmitter application? What does it do?


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Not sure but I was docking around with esys the other day and found it. You can do a bunch of stuff in there. I want to know what other apps you can get for it though. It definitely helps speed things up though. I just open and clear faults after every programming I do now


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, Since I have 8 different versions of E-Sys installed on my laptop, I went back and checked, and it was not in 3.18.4 but it has been around since 3.22.4. It just never occurred to be to Double Click on Transmitter. Thanks for shedding light on its existence.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

No problem. It saves a bunch of time.


----------



## Akkord29 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have the cable from my previous coding which I had done remotely but not the software. Suggestions on where to get a copy of E-sys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Akkord29 said:


> I have the cable from my previous coding which I had done remotely but not the software. Suggestions on where to get a copy of E-sys?


PM sent.

If you are not going to be FDL Coding the car, you do not need Token solution, and can bypass it.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

How can I find the executable file? I can not see anything in the scroll down menu


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Go to External Applications, and in the Main Window, Double Click on Transmitter.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

I do not have such item. I do not see Transmitter in the main window! Do I have to have esys connected to the car? I am running esys 3.23.4


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Then you have an old version of esys. It comes built in


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry...fixed. I was looking in the wrong place..sorry


----------



## iM5 (Apr 26, 2014)

Just tried this but transmitter can't connect?

I'm able to connect via vin and code but when I hit connect in transmitter, an error pops up a it not be able to get object clsid from progid. 


Did I miss a step?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It's hard to know, but I have never seen Transmitter not work and throw an error.

What version of E-Sys are you using?

Was car on charger or motor running?

Try it again, and if you get error, post a picture of it.


----------



## iM5 (Apr 26, 2014)

Was using 3.23, anyhow used another copy (think it was 3.24) and transmitter worked just fine. 

Thanks to all for pointing out how to resolve the restraint malfunction issue!


----------



## Samuel fursov (Jun 24, 2017)

*Airbag still won't clear*



shawnsheridan said:


> You should be able to reset it with Tool32, which is part of EDIABAS.
> 
> Tool32 => ACSM4.prg => steuergeraete_reset = reset the ACSM module
> 
> ...


Hey I got a car with blown airbags, I bought new ones, installed new sensors and did everything I'm souposed to do.
Ok so I did it, i went to tool 32 and loaded acsm4.prg and clicked steuergeraete_reset. It ran and did not clear anything. I still have 3 airbag light warming on.. driver restraint, passenger restraint and passanger-restraint.

I also tried the second one but there is no control_lock_write option, but if I double click on steuern_verriegelung_schreiben it says error, can not read ecu or somthing..

Please help me out! I don't want to go to the dealer and pay them some serious cash. What am I doing wrong, and what can I try next?

Also I tried the external apps one someone mentioned and it connected and what not but did not clear anything..

Please help me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Samuel fursov said:


> Hey I got a car with blown airbags, I bought new ones, installed new sensors and did everything I'm souposed to do.
> Ok so I did it, i went to tool 32 and loaded acsm4.prg and clicked steuergeraete_reset. It ran and did not clear anything. I still have 3 airbag light warming on.. driver restraint, passenger restraint and passanger-restraint.
> 
> I also tried the second one but there is no control_lock_write option, but if I double click on steuern_verriegelung_schreiben it says error, can not read ecu or somthing..
> ...


Sorry, but I don't know. If Tool32 steuern_verriegelung_schreiben won't work, then you need to look at car with ISTA/D, and see if you can reset it with it:

Where to download ISTA/D Rheingold?
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223


----------



## jjan (Oct 21, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but I don't know. If Tool32 steuern_verriegelung_schreiben won't work, then you need to look at car with ISTA/D, and see if you can reset it with it:
> 
> Where to download ISTA/D Rheingold?
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223


How did you solve the problem?


----------

